# 22-250 Load Data



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Found the following, please share any personal expeience relative to the subject
Shooting a Savage 22-250 with 1:12 twist
Per Hodgdon Site:

40gr. V-Max
Varget 37.5-39.5
Benchmark 34-36.5
IMR 3031 34-36.3

50gr. V-Max Molly
 Varget 34.5-37.5
Benchmark 33.5-36
IMR 3031 33-35

I have looked at so many sites that it is hard to keep all of the info straight, even though I have been writing it down  I believe that that the site quoted different brand bullets but at the weight stated above. I know that there are many variables, my gun will like one bullet, powder, brass, primer and combination of all of these so only I can figure out... I just need a place to start the process. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

No first hand experience with 22-250 here but my 1/12" twist 223 likes 40gr V-max bullets a lot. Varget was a crap shoot (ended up using up my stash of it to blow brass out). H335 with CCI-400 primers is the cat's meow in my rifle.

With the added velocity of the 22-250, a faster twist could cause issues? Based on my experience with my 223, I can't imagine a bullet much heavier than 55gr working well with a 1/12".


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Took me a few minutes (and a Charter crash) to find it...

http://www.riflebarrels.com/products/caliber_twist_rates.htm


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for the info Quack, I dont intend to shoot heavier than 55 grain bullets. Looks like I need to purchase some more powders to figure this all out....


----------



## tckurt (Apr 5, 2011)

I have not used the 50 or 55 bullets in my 22-250 
savage 12bvss with a 12 twist.
shot the white box winchester 45 grain bullets and they was ok.

R15 and varget are two popular ones for the 50 and 55's also 
H380 and win760 and H414.

I will let you in on a little secret! I am the only ginnie pig thats tried it yet but may intrest you. 
this has only been tested in my one rifle so far,but will be testing in encore 24" soon .
But the 26" barrel on my savage 12bvss shoots 60 grain Hornady Hp
as fast as the white box winchesters listed above.
these bullets are smoken! every one is going to say no way no how can a 60 shoot as fast as a 45.and have more to test and will post the results.
*Hodgdon Superformance is looking good for 22-250 and 60 grain bullets.*


----------



## tckurt (Apr 5, 2011)

Hunter333 said:


> Found the following, please share any personal expeience relative to the subject
> Shooting a Savage 22-250 with 1:12 twist
> Per Hodgdon Site:
> 
> ...


Forgot to add I would shoot the varget with the 50vmax or do you need to buy a powder ,i was unclear on your post.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

tckurt said:


> I have not used the 50 or 55 bullets in my 22-250
> savage 12bvss with a 12 twist.
> shot the white box winchester 45 grain bullets and they was ok.
> 
> ...


Be careful with Max+ loads. At 40*F they may be fine, at 80*F maybe not. Been using a Savage 22-250 for many years, really seems to like AA2700 with any bullet between 50 and 60grs. IMR 4064 is also fairly consistent on top of those mentioned


----------



## tckurt (Apr 5, 2011)

Cobra said:


> Be careful with Max+ loads. At 40*F they may be fine, at 80*F maybe not. Been using a Savage 22-250 for many years, really seems to like AA2700 with any bullet between 50 and 60grs. IMR 4064 is also fairly consistent on top of those mentioned


 i have been doing things the hard way till it gets warm.tape three of each load and keep them all in my inside pocket under my coat to keep them warm.this way i can get a fair idea of how i stand and then do a little retest when it gets hot out.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

tckurt said:


> Forgot to add I would shoot the varget with the 50vmax or do you need to buy a powder ,i was unclear on your post.


The 3 powders I listed are the ones that I have. I would like to use them, productively, before I get some others.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Hunter333 said:


> The 3 powders I listed are the ones that I have. I would like to use them, productively, before I get some others.


What did you do, get a new rifle?
How's the 204 shooting?
I don't have a 22-250, but I just picked up a 220 Swift.
We need to get together some day for some shooting.
I'm planning on shooting 55 grain Moly coated Nosler BT's in the Swift.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey Dave... yes I did get a "new" gun, 1 year ago last Saturday!! I think that I have fired 30ish rounds through it!! I will have to check my notes but to say the least, I have not shot much this past year. I will change that, starting tomorrow!! Heading to Twin Lake with the .204 and "new" Savage 22-250!!! Will keep you posted.

I would love to meet up with you at the range. When I know that I will be heading out, I will drop you a PM as early as possible. given that I am "off" all summer, I have plans to shoot a lot this summer!!

As far as the .204, havent shot that since I cant even recall.... I know, classic rifle abuse but I am therapy starting tomorrow!!


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Hunter333 said:


> Found the following, please share any personal expeience relative to the subject
> Shooting a Savage 22-250 with 1:12 twist
> Per Hodgdon Site:
> 
> ...


No first hand experience with a 22-250 either. The Hornady book states the following for the bullets your using. They are using a 1 in 14 twist 26 inch barrel.
40 grain
Varget 33.3-38.4
No listing for Benchmark
Imr 3031 30.7-33.8
50 grain
Varget 31.8-36.4
No listing for Benchmark or Imr 3031

I've gone of there website also & found that the max loads were a little hot for my rifles. That being said every gun is different. What your gun might like someone else's won't.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

fyi i did some checking and most say to stick to a 50-55 grain round in the 250. good word said on the 60 grain nosler as well. i'm going to do some shooting comparisons between the 40 grain rounds i bought and the 55's i have. the 55 should hold up to the wind better thats for sure.


----------

